# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Concours des Smileys d'Or 2006 : les rsultats !

## GrandFather

> 1 : %([
> 2 : </>
> 3 : #`^
> 4 : ()
> 5 : &&=
> 6 : ==
> 7 : \O}
> 8 : <3+
> 9 : -c|
> 10 : Z7/


Classement :

*1 : xavlours 49/100* 
*2 : fred777888999 47/100* 
*3 : BrItneY 46/100* 
*3 : Higestromm 46/100*
*3 : Pouic 46/100*
*6 : venegan 45/100*
*7 : BiZuR 44/100*
*8 : Mdiat 43/100*
*9 : Maxoo 41/100*
*10 : Auteur 40/100*
*11 : mavina 39/100*
*12 : Kikof 36/100*
*12 : Seb19 36/100*
*12 : lper 36/100*
*15 : Sunchaser 35/100*
*16 : DavidDeTroyes 26/100* 

*xavlours : 49/100*

1: un manchot joue  question pour un champion avec la tte
_2E : 2/5 : Monsieurs Lepers, auriez vous une aspirine, s'il vous plat ?_
_GF : 3/5 : Stphanie de Monaco !_

2: Non, dans l'autre sens le sandwich
_2E : 1/5 : Ou alors, il faut mettre de la moutarde des deux cts : de la Maille  l'endroit, de la Maille  l'envers._
_GF : 3/5 : hest hon hais hest has hahile ha hanher..._

3: moi aussi a m'est arriv de me faire chier dessus par un pigeon
_2E : 1/5 : Et alors ? Ca porte bonheur ou malheur ?_
_GF : 3/5 : Leader  l'escadrille, ennemi  3 heures... Procdez au largage, puis repli au QG de la place St Marc._

4: A ne pas faire : le chat dans la machine  laver
_2E : 4/5 : Alf m'a pourtant dit qu'il fallait toujours bien laver ses aliments._
_GF : 2/5 : Meuh non, en fait c'est un entranement pour la premire mission spatiale fline_

5: Les amoureux qui se bcotent sur les bancs publics, bancs publics, bancs publics,
_2E : 3/5 : Le retour  la mode de Brassens se pressentait dj cet t._ 
_GF : 3/5 : Une pense mue pour le vieux Georges..._

6: en se foutant pas mal du regard oblique, des passants honntes
_2E : 3/5 : Le texte crit "oblique", mais sur ce smiley, c'est "regards lubriques" qui me vient  l'esprit. Allez savoir pourquoi._ 
_GF : 3/5 : ...ont des petites gueules bien sympathiques !_

7: un preux chevalier chassant la gente damoiselle  grands coups de trucidage de dragon
_2E : 2/5 : C'est toujours mieux que de chasser le dragon en trucidant les gentes damoiselles._ 
_GF : 2/5 : Ils vcurent heureux, et eurent plein de petits smileys..._

8: l'ultime technique ninja : le pet de shurikens
_2E : 2/5 : Mortel ! la combinaison d'une arme de jet, tranchante, et d'une arme chimique et bactriologique !_
_GF : 3/5 : Bientt, sur vos crans,  Tigres & Dragons  en Odorama !_

9: un haltrophile qui vient de perdre son pantalon au moment crucial
_2E : 2/5 : Mmmmfffff ! Crack ! Boum !_
_GF : 3/5 : Son cousin trapziste avait dj vcu la mme msaventure l'anne dernire..._

10: avec les rhumatismes, Zorro ne sait mme plus faire des autographes corrects 
_2E : 2/5 : Je vous rapelle que la srie date de 1957, et que le hros avait une bonne trentaine d'annes,  l'poque. Ca lui fait 79 ans, au bas mot, maintenant._ 
_GF : 2/5 : De toute faon, il n'y a pas beaucoup d'amateurs pour les courses poursuites en dambulateurs..._



*fred777888999 : 47/100*

1: C'est le rhume des foins qui reviens, sortez vos mouchoirs.
_2E : 4/5 : Ca, a sent tellement le vcu ..._
_GF : 2/5 : Sniff !_

2: J'ai beau etre matinal, j'ai mal (reference aux inconnus peut etre un peu obscure sans explications, remarquez, meme avec....)
_2E : 0/5 : Dsol, c'est bien trop obscur pour moi ... je sche_ 
_GF : 0/5 : Faire de l'sotrisme avec les Inconnus, c'est une performance..._

3: Mr spock s'est fait un oeil au beurre noir, a moins que les vulcains n'aient decide d'entrer dans la piraterie.
_2E : 1/5 : Il s'est cogn dans une tl-porte, en sortant de sa cabine de l'Enterprise._
_GF : 2/5 : Fascinant !_

4: -[candidat au smiley de plomb] tu vois, l'eau dans la cuvette des toilettes ca tourne tj dans le meme sens. [/candidat au smiley de plomb]
_2E : 4/5 : Mon univers s'effondre. Je viens de dcouvrir que a ne dpendait pas de l'hmisphre terrestre dans lequel on se trouvait._
_GF : 4/5 : A condition de rester dans le mme hmisphre... Et si tu fais un tour du monde en avion pile sur l'quateur, qu'est-ce qui se passe, hein ?_

5: Ah, quoi de plus romantique que deux gasteropodes en balade sur les bords de seine (bon, la j'extrapole un peu, car point d'eau a l'horizon).
_2E : 2/5 : Vas-y, vas-y. Quitte  tre romantique, extrapole aussi le clair de lune et la musique genre ballade mielleuse ... Midinette, va !_
_GF : 2/5 : Quoi, c'est pas Paris-plage qu'on voit  ct ?!_

6: J'avais mis tant de coeur a realiser cette maquette d'avion... Quelle idee que de lester le nez aussi fort....
_2E : 4/5 : Encore du vcu ... Mets toi aux voitures ou aux trains lectriques. Il y a moins de risques._
_GF : 2/5 : Retourne  la philatlie, c'est moins dangereux..._

7: Les CRS vont charger.
_2E : 3/5 : Y m'fait mme pas peur. Il est tout seul !_
_GF : 3/5 :  Et puis... Il y eut la rue Lepic ! Et ils ont charg...  (Bruno Carette, R.I.P.)_

8: Un corbeau sur un velo ???? Y fait quoi la ????
_2E : 4/5 : Bah ... il pdale. Quoi d'autre ?_
_GF : 2/5 : Il essaie de rattraper un toucan qui s'enfuie en trotinette, pourquoi ?_

9: Arrete de pousser le mur albert, meme bien penche en avant, ca reste un exercice vain....
_2E : 2/5 : Nan ! J'arrterai pas ! Il cdera avant-moi._
_GF : 2/5 : J'peux pas, c'est lui qui m'empche de tomber !_

10: Voila ce qui arrive quand on utilise des valises en carton pour prendre l'avion et que les tapis roulants sont un peu violents en pentus.
_2E : 2/5 : Heureuchement que ch'ai pris une bonne achuranche pour me rembourcher ma baliche ..._
_GF : 2/5 : Argh ! Quelle honte ! Tout le monde va voir mes slips en papier et mes chaussettes en crpon !_



*BrItneY : 46/100*

1: Une grand-mere avec son dambulateur.
_2E : 3/5 : Ouiiii ! Je me souviens, je l'ai vue dans Cocoon ! Bah, elle n'a pas rajeuni depuis._ 
_GF : 3/5 : Je la reconnais, c'est elle qui faisait l'affiche de  Geriatric Park  !_

2: Mister incredible, le retour !
_2E : 3/5 : Sacr stretcho ! Vous savez que si on le plie 10 fois sur lui mme, on multiplie sa longueur par plus de 1000 ?_
_GF : 3/5 : Encore une fois,  Mister incredible saves the day_ 

3: Spider man poursuivit par Batman
_2E : 2/5 : Mais ... je croyais que leur querelle tait termine depuis que Marvel et DC comics avaient fusionn._ 
_GF : 4/5 : Flicitations, a te vaut un 4 ! Fantastique !_

4: Bio de dan_, pour rgulariser le transit intestinal
_2E : 3/5 : Note : Les produits concurrent peuvent utiliser ce smiley : ($). Mais mfiez vous des imitations._
_GF : 2/5 : Ce que cela fait  l'intrieur, s'en va difficilement au lavage  l'extrieur..._

5: un & male qui poursuit un & femelle_
_2E : 2/5 : Spectacle difiant de la nature en action : la puissance des instincts primitifs !_
_GF : 1/5 : Et a va se finir par pleins de petits &... On connat la chanson..._

6: Une fourmie qui vient de se faire craser_
_2E : 3/5 : Elle tait dans le chemin des &&._
_GF : 1/5 : Les traces autour du cadavre sont sans quivoque : le chauffard est un mille-pattes, sans doute ivre_

7: Un francais qui a bu et qui se sent pas bien (O gros nez rouge, } bret)
_2E : 1/5 : Pas de problme : les franais sont des spcialistes du dpot de gerbe. :red:_
_GF : 1/5 : Il est tellement saoul qu'il en a gar sa baguette, dis donc..._

8: non chrie, pas la glace dans le ventilateur_
_2E : 1/5 : Mais alors, il la font comment la neize ? Moi, ze veux de la neize  la fraize et au socolat !_
_GF : 3/5 : ...papa & maman n'ont pas envie de refaire le papier peint, pas tout de suite._

9: on t'as pas dit qu'il fallait toujours piquer tes saucisses avant de les faire cuire ?
_2E : 4/5 : Et a vaut pareil pour les merguez !_
_GF : 2/5 : Tu me prends pour un tortionnaire !?_

10: la mort admire sa faux dans une glace_(Z mirroir, 7 faux et / la mort de profil)
_2E : 2/5 : Incroyable : nous venons de dcouvrir l'identit secrte de la Mort. En fait, en civil, c'est Narcisse._
_GF : 2/5 : Toute guillerette, on peut l'entendre chantonner :  ce soir je serai la plus mortelle pour aller faucher-hhh_ 



*Higestromm : 46/100*

1: moi dans mon lit le matin quant le rveil sonne.
_2E : 2/5 : T'as pas la tte  chanter : "Je suis de bonne, bonne, bonne, bonne humeur ce matin, y a des matins comme a ..."_
_GF : 3/5 : T'avais pass une soire avec les admins de DVP ?_

2: C'est le Z de zorro a ses dbuts... pas facile d'ecrire avec une pe kan mme !
_2E : 4/5 : En plus,  ses dbuts, il n'avait pas encore les trous dans le bandeau. C'tait encore plus dur !_
_GF : 3/5 : Ah, les dbuts de Zorro... Le masque qui glisse, le cheval qu'on loupe en sautant du premier tage, les poursuites la nuit dans la pampa au bout desquelles on se retrouve compltement paum, la fille qu'on vient de secourir qui vous gifle... (soupir)_

3: Bah ca ... ca doit tre un picasso a vu de nez
_2E : 3/5 : Quel nez ? Il y en a souvent plusieurs pour le prix d'un, chez Picasso._
_GF : 2/5 : Priode bleue ou priode rose ?_

4: Une cellule d'energie dans le jeu metroid
_2E : 2/5 : Pffff ! No-life !!!_
_GF : 1/5 : Connais pas..._

5: Un couple vu de dos assis dans le sable et regardant la mer
_2E : 5/5 : C'est tellement vident ... Tant de souvenirs  ... Je regrette mme de ne pas y avoir pens moi-mme._
_GF : 4/5 : Joli !_

6: Ca c'est un type qui se prend pour une autruche
_2E : 1/5 : C'est marrant, mais je voudrais me prendre pour une autruche, j'essaierais d'abord juste avec des plumes._
_GF : 3/5 : Il est  la recherche de son pote, celui qui se prend pour un lombric._

7: Je ne sait pas qui lui a pter la tronche mais j'aimerais pas que ca m'arrive
_2E : 3/5 : Mais non, c'est le gars du 6. Il a voulu faire l'autruche sur le carrelage._
_GF : 2/5 : Rien que pour n'avoir pas dit que c'tait Materazzi, je vais tre magnanime._

8: Je me trompe peut tre mais on dirais un <3+
_2E : 0/5 : Mais oui, mais oui, c'est bien un <3+._
_GF : 0/5 : Bravo ! Et l,  gauche, qu'est-ce c'est ? Eh oui, c'est un zro, encore gagn ! Dcidment tu es trs fort..._

9: C'est le vaisseau spacial du jeu d'arcade Galaga (ahhh que de souvenir)
_2E : 3/5 : Pffff ! No-life depuis longtemps, en plus !_
_GF : 1/5 : Connais pas non plus..._

10: Je me rapelle pu de son nom mais je l'ai vu dans un film !
_2E : 3/5 : Exact, c'est ce fameux acteur tchque, rcompens  Berlin et  la Mostra de Venise : Zed Cetslach._
_GF : 1/5 : Oui, je le reconnais aussi, et je me souviens du film ! C'est celui o  la fin il s'enfuit, et alors que les agents de la NSA vont le rattraper, son pote informaticien russit  pirater le rseau de la Maison Blanche et  retransmettre les aveux du mchant au Prsident, qui dcouvre alors que c'est un complot, et il rappelle in extremis les bombardiers furtifs qui taient en route pour le Caramelistan... Je vois qu'on a les mmes gots en matire de cinma !_ 



*Pouic : 46/100*

1: Arf ! R2D2 a un peu mal au crane aprs cette soire bien arrose... Mais quand mme, qu'est-ce qu'il s'est marr lorsqu'avec Chubacca ils ont.... hein, quoi ? un forum public ? Bon, d'accord...
_2E : 3/5 : Quoi, la Force ne sert pas pour a aussi ? Les Jedis aussi ont la gueule de bois ?_
_GF : 3/5 : Ah a on s'est bien marr ! Surtout quand Dark Vador, compltement beurr, s'est pench un peu en avant, a soulev sa cape en criant  Le ct obscur de la Force ! et qu'ensuite il a... Ah oui, c'est vrai, le forum public..._

2: AAaaah ! On a coup la tte et les jambes du maire !
_2E : 3/5 : C'est un dbit-maire ?_
_GF : 4/5 : Meuh non, on a juste vot pour un homme-tronc, c'est tout... C'est le maire idal : il ne quitte jamais son bureau, et il est capable de supporter les plaintes de ses administrs toute la journe sans broncher !_

3: Ooooh ! Un dise-apostrophe-arrire-circonflex !! Celui qui me manquait dans ma collection ! Merciiiiii ! Je vous aime ! Bisous ! (comment a, celui l ne m'inspire pas ? Meuh non, mme pas vrai   ::): 
_2E : 0/5 : Ooooh ! Un commentaire idiot ! Ah, mais j'en ai dj plein dans ma collection, alors celui-l, je ne vais pas le garder._
_GF : 0/5 : Non, penses-tu, c'est rien, a nous fait plaisir..._

4: Pfff ! Ca vous a pas pass cette manie depuis le dernier Smiley d'Or ?? On avait dit qu'on arrtait de jeter des spagettis pas cuits dans la figure des gens !
_2E : 2/5 : Ce n'est pas une manie, c'est une tradition. Ceux-ci sont trop cuits (pas cuits, a donne (=) ou (#) selon si on a vid le sachet doucement ou completement en vrac)._
_GF : 2/5 : On jettera des spaghettis sur qui on veut, et quand on veut ! Non mais !_

5: Landiss qui fait une remonte fulgurante sur le peloton de tte : visiblement, l'auto-production de testostrone fait son effet : on ne voit de lui que les lignes de vitesse 
_2E : 2/5 : Vous voudrez bien passer au contrle anti-dopage en sortant ? On commence  avoir des doutes sur vos taux d'hormones endognes ..._
_GF : 1/5 : Il me semble que c'est une chappe que j'ai dj vue quelque part..._

6: Quel est l'conomiste pervers qui s'amuse  tenter le croisement entre un Yen et un Dollar ?!
_2E : 3/5 : C'est du protectionnisme. Un moyen de brider les importations US._
_GF : 2/5 :_ 

7: Ca y est, l'pe au clair, la rondache au bras, Arthur part au combat !
_2E : 3/5 : Moi, j'ai vendu des ouvres-botes au dragon._ 
_GF : 1/5 : T'arrives trop tard, le chevalier de xavlours a dj tu le dragon, empoch le trsor et mari la donzelle..._ 

8: C'est donc  cela que ressemble la Sainte Carotte Graal pour les lapins...
_2E : 4/5 : Et gloire  St Nicolas ! Ah, on me souffle  l'oreillette que ce n'est pas lui le saint patron des jardiniers ..._
_GF : 3/5 : Mais seul un lapin au coeur pur pourra y accder... Donc surement pas cette crapule  longues oreilles de Bugs Bunny !_

9: Tiens, je ne savais pas que le planter de fourche dans les murs tait un sport toujours d'actualit ....
_2E : 4/5 : Si, mais heureusement que le lancer de nains a t interdit au pralable._
_GF : 2/5 : C'est mme une discipline olympique, tout comme le 100m brouette et le biathlon en sabots et tir au gros sel._

10: Cette fois, Zorro a d s'y reprendre  deux fois pour signer : aprs la fte chez R2D2, il avait un peu de mal  faire son premier Z.... Faut dire que vu ce qu'il a fait avec Chubacca... Oups, pardon, j'oubliais le forum
_2E : 2/5 : T'avais pas un peu bu  la fte chez R2D2 ? Le grand type en noir, ce n'tait pas Zorro, mais Darth Vader._
_GF : 2/5 : Faut dire qu'il n'a pas l'habitude de signer sans son pe, qu'il a oublie  la soire... Ce crtin de Jabba s'en tait servi pour... Oups, j'allais oublier le forum !_



*venegan : 45/100*

1: (vu de dessus) J'ai dj vu des sport de combat ou y en a un qui tiens un matelas et l'autre lui met des coups dans le matelas. Mais la plonger la tte la premire dans le sac totalement  l'horizontal en plus bien de traviol pour se tordre le coup j avoue que c est un coup que j avais jamais vu !!! 
_2E : 1/5 : C'est du training de coup de boule !_
_GF : 1/5 : C'est la dernire tendance en sport extrme chez les smileys..._

2: Dis moi Superman t'as bu ? Tu t'es pas un peu loup sur ton "S" ?
_2E : 2/5 : J'ai moins bu que toi, Batman ! Sors de ton parapluie !_
_GF : 2/5 : C'est ma mm qui me l'a tricot alors fais gaffe !_

3: Ca c est joueur du dimanche qui a lancer la balle comme un bourrin au dessus du grillage, et ca va tomber pil poil sur le toit du voisin !!!
_2E : 3/5 : Et le voisin, c'est Sid. Sa balle, il ne la reverra jamais !_
_GF : 3/5 : Quelle ide aussi d'avoir construit sa maison sur la trajectoire..._

4: Toujours ces foutues asperges qui ont du mal a passer au mixeur
_2E : 2/5 : T'as du zaper pendant 'La cuisine des mousquetaires', Mat avait pourtant dit qu'il ne fallait mettre que les ttes au mixer._
_GF : 2/5 : Des asperges au mixeur !? Sacrilge !_

5: Deux petits canards qui barbotent mais y en a un qui a des piles plus performantes !!!
_2E : 4/5 : C'est pas des lapins qui font du Kayak, normalement ? Ahhh, c'est pas la mme marque ..._
_GF : 3/5 : Ca m'en bouche un couin !_

6: Joli lancer de nain  30m, avec un magnifique piqu pour la photo !
_2E : 1/5 : On m'annonce, dans l'oreillette, que le lanceur est disqualifi pour prise non-conforme : il a lanc son nain en le tenant par la barbe._
_GF : 2/5 : C'tait un concours de lancer sponsoris par Elfe ?_

7: D'Artagnan qui a mis son chapeau sur l'oreille gauche pour cacher sa boucle d'oreille ...
_2E : 1/5 : Mais pour passer incognito, c'est rat ... Mat a reconnu son accent Gascon : "H pitchoun, puisque tu passes dans la capitale, tu pourrais au moinss venir me saluer."_
_GF : 3/5 : Le vol des ferrets de la Reine, c'tait lui alors !?_

8: Une bonne soeur avec un super decollet plongeant !
_2E : 4/5 : Je ne sais plus  quel sein me vouer._
_GF : 2/5 : De quoi relancer le culte des seins !_

9: Un maniac qui passe aussi un coup de balai sur le mur
_2E : 2/5 : Mnage d'automne : du sol au plafond, il faut bien passer par les murs, non ?_
_GF : 2/5 :  Mettez les patins  ventouses en entrant, je viens de nettoyer !_ 

10: Une arrestation !! On distingue bien le malfrat les genous  terre les bras tendus et le policier derrire avec le pistolet braqu sur la tempe ( pour cause d'anonymat on a coup les ttes). Par contre le velo  droite , il va tomber la !!
_2E : 4/5 : Quel niaiseux, ce gangsta' ... braquer le page de l'autoroute  vlo ..._ 
_GF : 1/5 : Ah oui... C'est aussi exaltant qu'un pisode de Julie Lescaut..._



*BiZuR : 44/100*

1: L'usine de Pringles vient de trouver la forme finale de son gateau apro !!!! (le rouleau, le bon pringles qui vient d'en sortir et un essai loup)
_2E : 5/5 : H, h, pour la fabrication, Procter & Gamble utilise en fait un procd brevet Dveloppez.com __
_GF : 1/5 : Mais que fait le contrle Qualit !_

2: "Ae, ma tte, jviens de la coincer dans une porte d'autobus !!!"
_2E : 2/5 : Pas de bol, le conducteur s'appelle Deibler ..._
_GF : 2/5 : Et puis, manque de bol, il retourne au dpt..._

3: Un chinois qui fait un morpion
_2E : 2/5 : Le jeu  gratter ?_
_GF : 2/5 : Pourquoi jouer au morpion alors qu'on peut jouer au Go !?_

4: Un mec souffrant de dformation du pli fessier
_2E : 1/5 :  Il y en a qui sont tordus, quand mme !_
_GF : 2/5 : Ca faisait bien longtemps de toute faon que la raie au milieu n'tait plus  la mode..._

5: Deux passagers de car qui vont se prendre un tronc d'arbre de face
_2E : 3/5 : Faut dire qu'avec la tte coince dans la porte de l'autobus, a dpasse le gabarit routier ! (voir 2)_
_GF : 2/5 : Que fait ce tronc d'arbre ici !? On accepte les castors dans les bus, maintenant !?_

6: Le mme tronc d'arbre esquiv par un mec faisant l'autruche
_2E : 2/5 :_ 
_GF : 1/5 : Les troncs d'arbres volent bas, ces derniers temps... L'hiver sera rude._

7: La Boule qui va sonner le gong (cf. Fort Boyard)
_2E : 5/5 : Felindra ! Ttes de tigre !!! (toi-mme)_
_GF : 2/5 : Sors ! Sors !_

8: La nouvelle arme de Van Hellsing : La sainte flche d'arbalte 
_2E : 3/5 : Idale pour laisser les vampires sur le carreau._
_GF : 2/5 : Peuh ! Ca ne vaut pas la Sainte Grenade d'Antioche..._

9: Titeuf qui a os en traver de la bouche
_2E : 2/5 : Meuh, non, c'est son dguisement de Papou pour la soire "sauvage", chez Nadia, pv naze !_
_GF : 2/5 : Moi je veux bien, mais d'o sort-il cet os ?_

10: Un homme qui va faire l'amour (il fonce, enleve ses chaussures puis sa casquette, ay: il est prt !!!)
_2E : 2/5 : Vu l'enthousiasme, a ne doit pas tre tous les jours._ 
_GF : 1/5 : Ca manque de prliminaires..._

----------


## GrandFather

*Mdiat : 43/100*

1: Tte triste sur un prsentoir
_2E : 2/5 : N'importe qui,  sa place, la comprendrait !_
_GF : 2/5 : Il ne lui manque plus que le persil dans les narines._

2: Cet infini manque de rondeur
_2E : 2/5 : Ce n'est, en fait, qu'un infini partiel ... Ne pas confondre avec <x>._
_GF : 2/5 : On peut compter sur le temps pour arrondir les angles._

3: Vietnamienne repiquant du riz
_2E : 2/5 : C'est la saison ... la mousson a t tardive cette anne._
_GF : 4/5 : Joli._

4: Spermatozode bifide dans son ovule
_2E : 1/5 : Erk ! C'est donc comme cela qu'arrivent les jumeaux siamois._ 
_GF : 2/5 : C'est un miracle qu'il soit arriv l... Tricherie ?_

5: Un pistolet avec deux poignes et un seul canon, c_est idiot !
_2E : 2/5 : Attends que je remette la main sur mon flingue, on va voir si c'est idiot !_
_GF : 2/5 : Ou alors un modle spcial pour les maladroits ou les parkinsoniens._

6: Au secours, je me noie
_2E : 4/5 : Normal, c'est le grand bain de la finance internationale - o il y a aussi des requins._
_GF : 2/5 : Vous avez demand les nageurs-sauveteurs ? Ne quittez pas..._

7: Vu de la droite : Une mche, une moustache, mme avec un nez de clown : Au secours !
_2E : 1/5 : Pourquoi critiquer la pillosit, alors qu'un skinhead a nez de clown est tout aussi effrayant ?_
_GF : 2/5 : Pas de panique : Il n'est pas de retour, et ses moustaches n'taient pas en guidon de vlo._

8: Vu de la droite : Billonnons les clowns
_2E : 2/5 : Je m'lve en faux contre cette atteinte  ... mmmmf, mffff, mffff !_
_GF : 3/5 : La colre de a ! va tre terrible !_

9: Cri du spermatozode face  la paroi du prservatif
_2E : 2/5 : Ou alors, il attaque la paroi avec les dents ... (s'ils peuvent crier, ils peuvent bien avoir des dents, non ?)_
_GF : 3/5 : Oh rage ! Oh dsespoir! Oh capote ennemie ! N'ai-je donc si peu vcu que pour cette infamie ?_

10: L me manque (Il faut que j_explique ?)
_2E : 2/5 : C'est un smiley ou un rbus ?_ 
_GF : 1/5 : Si on m'avait dit un jour que le concours des Smileys d'Or deviendrait un test de QI..._



*Maxoo : 41/100*

1: Vu de la droite : tte dseche qui repose sur un plateau
_2E : 1/5 : C'est dans Astrix - La grande traverse : aubergiste, un autre crane de cervoise !_
_GF : 0/5 : Tiens !? Tu frquentes le mme charcutier psychopathe que Mdiat ?_

2: une balise mal construite ? mais non : un ballon de rugby !!
_2E : 2/5 : Ballon de rugby, balises, il va falloir choisir entre XML et XV (de France)_
_GF : 2/5 : Les matches de rugby vont devenir douloureux, encore plus qu'avant..._

3: Un oiseau qui s'envole de son nid (image touchante ...)
_2E : 3/5 : PULL !!!!_ 
_GF : 3/5 : Touchante, surtout si le chasseur  l'affut pas trs loin russit son tir._

4: le Tie fighter de Dark Vador qui part en vrille (fin de l'pisode IV)
_2E : 2/5 : Utilise la Force, Maxoo ..._
_GF : 1/5 : C'est l'pisode que j'ai le moins aim..._

5: Vu de la droite : deux lephants qui font de l'acrobatie dans un cirque
_2E : 4/5 : Un numro unique au monde : la pyramide des lphants ..._
_GF : 4/5 : C'tait le meilleur numro du cirque, jusqu' ce qu'il se produise  DisneyWorld et que Mickey apparaisse sur la piste..._

6: la fermeture clair d'un pantalon (== reprsente la ceinture)
_2E : 3/5 : Comme dans le sketch de Les Nuls, avec Zorro et Bernardo : tata, bras, gait, toute verte._
_GF : 1/5 : Je prfre les boutons pression._

7: Vu de la droite : un cow-boy clown avec son chapeau de travers.

_2E : 1/5 : Hey, Clint, tu t'es vu quand t'as bu ?_
_GF : 2/5 : L'un de nous deux est de trop dans ce forum, tranger. Dgaine !_

8: Vu de la gauche : la premire glace chrtienne  l'eau bnite !!
_2E : 4/5 : Pour accompagner les produits phares de la saison estivale catholique : cornet en ostie et sorbet au vin de messe._
_GF : 3/5 : Trs peu pour moi, je suis au rgime sans missel..._

9: Vu de la droite : une brosse  chiotte ...

_2E : 1/5 : hmmm ... et le manche avec ? :red:_
_GF : 1/5 : Quel lyrisme ! Un vritable esthte de la cuvette !_

10: Vu de la droite : tte que je ferai si je gagne pas la premire place  :;):  (mec pas content du tout)
_2E : 1/5 : Mme pas cap !_ 
_GF : 2/5 : Tu pourras la prendre en photo, s'il-te-plat ? C'est pour mettre sur le net..._



*Auteur : 40/100*

1: barbu [ triste ( avec un nez cass %
_2E : 1/5 : Ou des lunettes de travers (%), a dpend de la perspective ..._
_GF : 0/5 : C'est sr qu'avec l'explication c'est mieux... Ah ben non !_

2: webmaster faisant la gueule aprs avoir vu une balise HTML incomplte (ben oui c'est un forum de programmation)- Rappel HTML : <balise></balise> => </> oui c'est subtil.....
_2E : 2/5 : C'est la clbre balise vide auto-terminante. Le NOP (No Operation) enfin port en XHTML._
_GF : 1/5 : Encore quelqu'un qui fait la gueule !? Un peu de gat, que diable !_

3: Half l'extraterrestre crivant  E.T. un autre extraterrestre
_2E : 2/5 : Au moins, Alf, lui il connat l'adresse d'E.T._ 
_GF : 2/5 : Il commence toujours ses lettres par  Mon petit chat, ..._

4: Radiographie du tube digestif  d'un patient ( ) 
_2E : 4/5 : Ouhhh, la belle appendicite. Vous fates quoi les deux prochaines semaines ?_
_GF : 2/5 : Vu la forme assez sommaire du systme digestif, j'en conclus qu'il doit s'agir de la radiographie de Donald_

5: Far-west : Train  vapeur approchant  vive allure
_2E : 2/5 : D'un autre ct, avec un train  vapeur, l'allure n'est pas souvent rellement vive._ 
_GF : 3/5 :  Il n'est pas dit que moi, le marshall Peasley, je laisserai mon vieil ami Bill Broncoe dans de sales draps ! J'espre que je n'arriverai pas trop tard... Ce train ne peut pas aller plus vite !?_ 

6: Far-west : mchant gentil attach au travers de la ligne de chemin de fer (vue de dessus)
_2E : 2/5 : Rascal ! Bill Cheyenne s'en sortira quand mme : avec ses perons, il tape sur les rails, pour envoyer un message en morse  ses amis de la tribu Comanche des Scalps Noirs qui coutent l'arrive du train, l'oreille sur les rails, 2 km plus loin,  l'entre du dfil._
_GF : 3/5 :  On n'aura pas la peau de Bill Broncoe aussi facilement ! Mon vieil ami, le marshall Peasley, va venir me dlivrer ! Il devrait arriver d'une minute  l'autre d'Abilne, s'il a pu prendre  temps le train de 8 heu... Oh non !_ 

7: Le satellite de dvp
_2E : 2/5 : D'ailleurs, ne regardez pas en l'air, vous tes films._ 
_GF : 2/5 : DVP in the sky with Diamonds !_

8: Vu de gauche : Paysan labourant son champ. ( soc de la charrue <, les boeufs 3 -vus de dos- :-), et le paysan + )
_2E : 4/5 : Faites labour, pas la guerre._
_GF : 3/5 : Oh les smileys, a et pay, mais a paye plus..._

9: Partie gauche d'un serre-livres (pour avoir la partie droite fates une rotation autour de l'axe vertical)
_2E : 1/5 : On avait dit un smiley complet, pas un demi-smiley !_
_GF : 1/5 : Deux smileys pour le prix d'un, c'est trop, je suis combl !_

10: Rponse d'E.T.  Half (rentrer maison)
_2E : 1/5 : Alf ne peut pas, pour le moment : il a un chat sur le feu._
_GF : 2/5 : Si E.T. tait moins crtin, il se planquerait dans la 4L du facteur pour pouvoir rentrer chez lui !_



*mavina : 39/100*

1: Une crole qui fait la gueule
_2E : 3/5 : Qu'est-ce qu'elle a bu, doudou, dis donc ?_
_GF : 3/5 : Mais qu'est-ce que t'as, doudou dis-donc !?_

2: Un clown balafr qui fait une grimace
_2E : 1/5 : Tony Montana semble ne pas aimer son programme de rinsertion : Scarface dans la peau d'un clown de galerie marchande ... je le comprends._
_GF : 2/5 : C'est sans doute un enfant qui lui a fait a lors d'un anniversaire. C'est perfide ces petites cratures..._

3: Un chevelu qui fait un clin d'oeuil avec une bouche en coin
_2E : 1/5 : Tignasse, Tignasse, c'est un petit nom charmant._ 
_GF : 1/5 : C'est toujours plus sympa qu'un chauve qui cligne de la bouche avec un oeil en coin..._

4: Un serpent qui a mang Harry Potter et qui est dans un pige de Indiana Jones
_2E : 2/5 : Arrte ton cinma !_
_GF : 2/5 : D'ici deux jours, il devrait recracher une paire de lunettes, une baguette magique, un chapeau et un fouet._

5: Deux personnes assises sur des echasses
_2E : 4/5 : Ouch ! Ca doit faire mal !_
_GF : 2/5 : Grve du zle des bergers landais ?_

6: Un monsieur la tte en bas qui se noie dans l'eau (il est bte quand mme)
_2E : 2/5 : Il a voulu se cacher, comme les autruches, mais il n'ose pas sortir, parce qu'il voit encore la menace,  travers l'eau._
_GF : 1/5 : Ben ouais, il est bte, il suffirait qu'il ait la tte en haut pour ne plus se noyer, hein..._

7: Une banane au dessus d'une pomme dans une coupette
_2E : 3/5 : Nature morte. Visible au Louvre numrique, sur http://www.developpez.com_
_GF : 3/5 : Quelle patte, quelle puissance d'vocation picturale ! Trs cher, vous avez fait du smiley le huitime Art !_

8: Harry Potter qui lance le sort "Cul Positif"
_2E : 2/5 : En fait, le sort, c'est "Coupon ces tifs". La victime en est le chevelu du 3._
_GF : 2/5 : Je ne me rappelle pas de a, dans le film... Ca fait partie des scnes coupes ?_

9: Le vaisseau de Space Invaders !
_2E : 2/5 : Mfff ! Et on ne peut mme pas tirer une nouvelle fois tant que notre tir prcdent est encore visible  l'cran._ 
_GF : 2/5 : Je le reconnais, c'est celui que pilotait Will Smith dans  Independance Day  !_

10: La galipette de Materazzi pendant le coup de boule de ZZ
_2E : 1/5 : Aaaarrrrgh !!!! Encore MaterazZidane ! Je sature !!!!_
_GF : 0/5 : Le prochain qui me recase Materazzi, il se prend un coup de boule !_



*Kikof : 36/100*

1: vu de droite : un gars qui a la gueule de bois aprs avoir bu un pot avec les admins de dvp
_2E : 1/5 : C'est pour a que lui n'est pas admin : il ne sait pas se tenir (mais maintenant, on a plein de photos rigolotes)_
_GF : 2/5 : Je lui trouve l'air un peu trop en forme pour que a soit a..._

2: vu de droite : un corbeau qui baille  se dcrocher la machoire
_2E : 1/5 : Ramasse-l, elle est tombe et on ne reconnait plus le corbeau._
_GF : 3/5 : Ca, depuis qu'on n'enferme plus personne  la Tour de Londres, on s'emm... ferme chez les corbeaux_

3: vu de droite : un cyclope qui sifflote (de la musique sans la payer)
_2E : 2/5 : C'est DADVSI contre goliath ! (ah, mince, c'est Ulysse contre le Cyclope et David contre Goliath ! J'ai encore mlang.)_
_GF : 3/5 : Il va pas rigoler longtemps, quand Ulysse va dbarquer mandat par les Majors..._

4: Superman qui a grossi
_2E : 3/5 : Normal, Lex Luthor le gonfle depuis un moment, dj !_
_GF : 2/5 : Un petit rgime  la kryptonite lui fera le plus grand bien !_

5: 2 coureurs cyclistes qui vont vers la gauche le = : c'est le dessin pour la vitesse
_2E : 2/5 : Le tour de France en bande dessine ... Je passe une annonce : si quelqu'un en a l'album, je cherche  remplacer le mien que j'ai perdu (sic)._
_GF : 2/5 : Encore une victoire de la pharmacope moderne..._

6: Une vis dans du placo
_2E : 2/5 : Je te l'avais dit : sans cheville pour cloisons alvolaires, tu vas tout pter._
_GF : 1/5 : Mon Dieu quel malheur, mon Dieu quel malheur, d'avoir un candidat bricoleur !_

7: de droite : un chasseur alpin (\ a c'est le brt) avec un bouc (}) qui chante les Allobroges
_2E : 2/5 : A cheval sur un bouc ?  C'est la Cavalerie Alpine ?_
_GF : 3/5 : Je l'ai toujours dit : il y a du gnie dans les alpages !_

8: de droite : Un chinois qui s'assoit sur une croix
_2E : 1/5 : Dlicieuse perversion rafine des anciens empires asiatiques : les inventeurs du supplice du Pal  cran d'arrt. :red:_
_GF : 0/5 : Je vois bien la scne, mais je m'interroge sur l'intrt de la chose..._

9: un aimant qui attire une aiguille
_2E : 1/5 : Normal ... c'est pour a qu'il y a toujours un aimant dans toutes les trousses  couture bien compltes_
_GF : 2/5 : Toi, tu perds pas le nord..._

10: Le nouveau cabriolet de BMW le Z7/
_2E : 2/5 : Coup cabriolet : Z7 pour le cab, et / pour coup (avec le geste : aah, j't'ai cass)_
_GF : 1/5 : Zedsetslash, on dirait plutt le nom d'un modle polonais ou tchque, non ?_

----------


## GrandFather

*Seb19 : 36/100*

1: je fais la gueule car je n'ai pas eu 15 % d'augment. cette anne.
_2E : 1/5 : Continue : 15% d'augment' c'est mal parti pour l'anne prochaine aussi._
_GF : 1/5 : Si tu avais consacr moins de temps  participer  des concours idiots, tu l'aurais peut-tre eue cette augmentation..._ 

2: enfin, c'est la fin du mainframe
_2E : 1/5 : Mais, y a t'il une vie hors du Mainframe ?_
_GF : 2/5 : Tu l'enterres un peu vite...  Oh God, no ! Look, It's moving ! Cobol is alive !_ 

3: ne te retourne pas, ton chef est derrire
_2E : 1/5 : Bah, si je ne veux plus qu'il soit derrire moi, je n'ai qu' me retourner, justement !_
_GF : 1/5 : Ca devient intenable ! On ne peut plus participer en paix aux Smileys d'Or, maintenant !_

4: bienvenue dans le monde tournoyant d'internet
_2E : 2/5 : Au secours, a me donne le vertige !_
_GF : 2/5 : Arrtez, j'veux descendre, j'vais tre malade..._

5: he he, bonjour poupe, c'est quoi ton tlphone ?
_2E : 1/5 : Toi, le dragueur des bals de camping, je ne te calcule pas. Retourne donc dresser ta canadienne tout seul._
_GF : 2/5 :  Un Nokia, pourquoi ?_ 

6: j'ai du mal  ouvrir les yeux le matin, sauf le week end
_2E : 2/5 : Euh ... finalement, le week-end aussi, mais c'est plus tard._ 
_GF : 2/5 : C'est un syndrome connu, c'est une rtinite rfracto-professionnelle, a s'attrape en travaillant._

7: il faut vraiment trop chaud pour bosser
_2E : 1/5 : D'accord, mais qu'est ce qu'on fait, alors ?_
_GF : 2/5 : Heureusement que tu as ton brumisateur offert par la Direction !_

8: forum interdit aux dveloppeurs de plus de 3 ans
_2E : 2/5 : Flte, on vient de perdre 12 millions de lecteurs !_
_GF : 2/5 : De toutes faons, en informatique, au del de 3 ans on est dj dpass, alors..._

9: pourquoi les chats lvent-ils toujours la queue en marchant ?
_2E : 4/5 : Euh ... pour ne pas marcher dessus ?_
_GF : 4/5 : Pour protester contre la fausse image dulcore qu'ont donne d'eux Disney et ses Aristochats._

10: attention, chute de cheveux.

_2E : 2/5 : Faut mettre du Ptrole Hahn, mon brave monsieur,  chaque lavage._
_GF : 1/5 : Timber !_



*lper : 36/100*

1: Sparation conjugale (de droite)
_2E : 1/5 : C'tait a, ou massacre  la trononneuse ..._
_GF : 2/5 : C'est Cram contre Cram ?_

2: Massacre  la trononneuse, la nouvelle affiche (as you want)
_2E : 1/5 : Ca peut aussi faire "sparation conjugale", non ?_
_GF : 2/5 : J'aime pas le cinma Dards et Dcs..._

3: Ce qui a failli rester de Materazzi
_2E : 1/5 : Heureusement que Zidane n'avait pas emmen sa trononneuse sur le terrain._
_GF : 1/5 :_ 

4: La dernire coupe de Ciss
_2E : 1/5 : C'est un peu effrang sur les bords, mais avec une trononneuse, ce n'tait pas facile  couper net._
_GF : 1/5 : Une participation rsolument sous le signe du Foot... Enfin, Ciss pas toi, ce sera un autre..._

5: Un couple de tortues en vacances
_2E : 2/5 : Enfin, bon, comme elles ne vont pas vite, elles sont dj parties pour les vacances de l'anne prochaine._
_GF : 2/5 :  Chri, c'est encore loin la Floride ?   Tais-toi et avance..._ 

6: Dahli en train de boire une coupe de Champagne
_2E : 2/5 : Non, Dali ne prend pas de H ... le Champagne tait bien suffisant pour qu'il soit dj totalement allum !_
_GF : 3/5 : L'intensit particulire des ondes telluriques et la forte proportion d'hydrocphales sont des signes qui ne trompent pas : la Taverne de Developpez.com est le centre du monde !_

7: Le fameux coup de boule de Zizou
_2E : 1/5 : Dou comme il est pour le coup de boule sur fond vert ... Zidane ferait mieux de se mettre au billard._
_GF : 0/5 : Dsol, overdose..._

8: Benoit XVI souriant (de gauche, si si c'est possible..)
_2E : 1/5 : S'il sourit parce qu'il se moque, alors il a la mitre railleuse._ 
_GF : 3/5 : Habemus un joyeux drille !_

9: Moine tibtain en pleine concentration (de droite)
_2E : 2/5 : C'est Dala concentr._
_GF : 5/5 : Aoum sweet Aoum !_

10: Un allien qui surgit (de la droite vers la gauche)
_2E : 3/5 : C'est bien le DVD, pour faire de bons ralentis dans les films d'action !_
_GF : 2/5 : ...du fond de la nuit, et qui signe d'un Z qui veut dire Zsdrrurvqhidfq (de la plante Yoblaaaa)._



*Sunchaser : 35/100*

1: A regarder en inclinant la tte a gauche...
Poser le corps sur une table. Le mieux est une paillasse carrelle ou un plan de travail
en inox, mais si vous oeuvrez a domicile la table du salon ou de la cuisine fera l'affaire.
Quelque fois il ne faut pas tre difficile, et la clbrit vous attends !
Allez ! Saisissez une trononneuse, et commencer la dcoupe des membres !
_2E : 2/5 : Voir en 10_
_GF : 2/5 : Sunchaser, il faut absolument que tu prennes tes petites pilules bleues..._

2: Instruction signifiant Dejointer.
En effet, il faut mthodiquement djointer les articulations de la victime en sectionnant les 
tendons et ligaments; Ceci aura pour effet de vous faire passer pour un tueur dot d'une intelligence
suprieure et beaucoup de gens travaillerons sur votre dossier.
_2E : 2/5 : Voir en 10_
_GF : 2/5 : ...celles que le gentil docteur t'a dit de prendre..._

3: N'hsitez pas a graver dans le dos de la victime des inscriptions mystiques.
En effet, cela va brouiller un peu les pistes, en contradiction avec la prcdante instruction, mais
vous aurez peut tre la chance de rveiller quelques illumins qui vous vnreront, et dans le meilleur des cas crerons un mouvement sectaire en votre honneur.
_2E : 2/5 : Voir en 10_
_GF : 2/5 : ...sinon les vilaines penses vont revenir..._

4: Un peu de folie ! Retounez le corps, ouvrez le ventre et sortez les entrailles...Si la victime possedait un mixeur, passer y celles ci. Cela ne sert a rien, juste a faire gerber le mdecin lgiste et les enquteurs ! Hi, hi, hi faut bien les embter un peu, non ?
_2E : 1/5 : Voir en 10_
_GF : 2/5 : ...et il va encore falloir appeler les gentils messieurs..._

5: Si la victime est de sexe fminin, la mutilation du visage peut tre utile.
Cela aura au moins pour effet d'tre dur a supporter, et rduira d'autant le nombre de personne rellement capable de bosser sur votre dossier. Conseil illustr ici : sectionnez le nez, puis le fendre en deux dans la longeur afin d'obtenir deux parties; ablation des lvres...
_2E : 1/5 : Voir en 10_
_GF : 2/5 : ...qui vont te mettre cette drle de chemise..._

6: Vous pouvez aussi briser la colonne verticale en diffrents endroits. La encore, ce n'est pas d'une grande utilit post-mortem, juste histoire de vous divertir; moi, le bruit des os qui craquent m'a toujours amus.
_2E : 2/5 : Voir en 10_
_GF : 2/5 : ...qui t'empche de te gratter le nez quand tu en as envie..._

7: Dcapiter, et reserver la tte dans un rcipient particulier.
Laisser libre court a votre imagination : vase, pot en gres, faence, plat de cuisine...que sais je ?! Peut importe, vous serez tonns du nombre d'interprtations dbiles que cet acte va engendrer chez de nombreux 'pseudo-spcialistes' du crime; et aussi, vous mettrez ici un peu de votre griffe...
_2E : 1/5 : Voir en 10_
_GF : 2/5 : ...puis ils t'emmneront dans leur grosse auto blanche..._

8: Partie difficile : quelque soit le sexe de votre victime, l'ablation des organes sexuels (et toute autre partie a caractre sexuel) est OBLIGATOIRE. Sinon, vous passeriez d'office pour un charlot ! C'est peu ragoutant, certes, mais il est vrai que nous faisons un dur mtier...
_2E : 1/5 : Voir en 10_
_GF : 2/5 : ...dans cette grande maison, et dans cette chambre aux murs tout doux..._

9: Sur les murs, faites des traces, des symboles avec le sang de la victime. Un peu comme dans l'exercice 3 et 7, laissez libre court a votre imagination et votre fantaisie afin d'imposer votre style...l'important est de marquer les esprits.
_2E : 2/5 : Voir en 10_
_GF : 2/5 : ...l, ils te donneront encore plus de pilules, et il y aura des piqures en plus..._

10: Et bien...voila ! Vous tez crevs, a vous de vous allonger...pour dormir (et ronflez bien, z7z7z, z7z7z, d'autres aventures vous attendent).
_2E : 1/5 : Nous venons d'apprendre que l'activit de demain est annule. Une quipe d'enquteurs sort de chez Sunchaser. 
Si sa participation  divers faits divers rcents et sanglants est  prsent avre, rien n'explique les circonstances atroces de sa disparition.
Nous rappelons que les premiers rsultats de l'autopsie indiquent qu'il a t entirement corch vif  la lime  ongle. Les plaies ont t soigneusement passes au jus de citron pour la jambe gauche, au sel pour la jambe droite, au tabasco pour le bras droit, et au poivre pour le bras gauche.
On ne sait toujours pas o son passes ses mains : on n'a retrouv que les doigts, disposs en bouquets de chaque ct du corps.
Tous les os longs ont t mis  nu et pyrogravs - du vivant de la victime - avec des signes alphanumriques a-priori incohrents. Divers dcodages ont chou. Certains enquteurs penchent pour un message crypt, d'autres pour un script informatique crit en Perl ou en Python.
Les organes sexuels n'ont pas t retrouvs tout de suite : ils avaient t emballs dans le scalp avant d'tre replacs dans la cavit abdominale,  la place du foie dont on n'a retrouv aucune trace  ce jour dans l'appartement.
Quoi qu'il en soit, oeuvre d'un cerveau malade, ou instinct d'imitation vis--vis des crits dcadents de Sunchaser, rien ne permet encore de trancher (dans le vif du sujet )._
_GF : 2/5 : ...et tu passeras tes journes  jouer aux dominos avec tes copains Napolon, Jsus Christ et Jules Csar._



*DavidDeTroyes : 26/100*

1: Henri, saxophoniste, avait un leger strabisme mais cela n'etait pas si extraordinaire sur la plante Pluton. Mais depuis qu'il fut pris en otage par les extraterrestes, il se rend enfin compte qu'il lui manque son saxophone ! Il fait la gueule !
_2E : 1/5 : C'est bien de sa faute. Il aurait fait de l'harmonica, il l'aurait eu dans sa poche lors de son enlvement._
_GF : 1/5 : Non, pas un, ce sont ses DEUX saxophones qui lui manquent !_

2: Monique se trouvait pas assez seduisante et decida d'aller chez l'estheticien mais celui ci rata terriblement sa bouche. Monique, en voyant ses nouvelles levres, fit la gueule !
_2E : 1/5 : Monique comment dj ? Belucci ? Elles ne sont pas si rates, ses lvres !_
_GF : 2/5 : Mais grce  la thrapie gnique, tout va s'arranger ; il suffit d'un peu de colle  gne..._

3: Jean trouve une boite dans un tirroir et decide de l'ouvrir. Il s'apercoit alors qu'elle contient un rat creuv. Il fait la gueule !
_2E : 1/5 : Surtout trouv dans une boite de rustines !_
_GF : 2/5 : Ben ouais, il faut le comprendre, il pensait avoir retrouv son poulpe mort..._

4: Minou, le petit minou, qui se promenait tranquillement dans la cuisine pendant que ses maitres regardaient la TV, alla se froter fortement contre la table et en levant la tte, apercoit le mixer lui tomber dessus... Minou va faire une sale gueule !
_2E : 2/5 : Votez pour votre fin de l'histoire : 1- Le fil, trop court, retient le mixer juste au dessus de la tte du chat. 2- Le fil se dbranche, le chat termine entier, mais avec une grosse bosse 3- Le minet termine en minestrone ou en viande hache et le film est interdit aux moins de 16 ans. Les votes sont ouverts au 65535 (tarif, 1.55 E de mise en relation, plus 35 centimes par seconde)_
_GF : 3/5 : Sa dernire pense a t :  Je vais tre hach minou !_ 

5: Piou-piou et Moinot sont deux frangins poussin qui n'arrete pas de faire les idiots et de temps en temps, ils font la courses. C'est leur mre qui fait la gueule, l !
_2E : 1/5 : Tiens, encore un mystre de la nature : comment une poule peut elle faire la gueule, avec son bec ?_
_GF : 1/5 : S'ils continuent comme cela, elle va les mettre en pension chez la Duchesse du Barry !_

6: Bernard est un escargot qui adore dormir sous terre et ce matin l, piou-piou et moinot viennent de lui passer juste sous la couenne a 340 Km/h en deplacant tellement de poussire qu'il va devoir se laver... Bernard fait donc la gueule !
_2E : 1/5 : De toutes faons, tous les ermites font la gueule quand on vient les dranger._
_GF : 1/5 : Qu'il ose la ramener Bernard, et il va se retrouver meneur de revue  la vitrine d'un Fauchon ! Faut pas gonfler la mre cane !_

7: Paul, clown de profession comme son pre depuis 4 gnrations, a des hemorroides ce soir. Ca n'empeche qu'il doit quand mme faire marrer les gosses. Paul a une sale gueule !
_2E : 1/5 : Son pre est clown depuis 4 gnrations ? Quelle longvit !_
_GF : 1/5 : C'est hrditaire, les hmorrodes ?_

8: Marie-antoinette, reine et epouse de notre bon roi, recoit aujourd'hui mme un prsent de Saint-Jean, cardinal de notre dame. C'est encore un coeur avec une croix dessus. Marie fait la gueule !
_2E : 1/5 : Ce n'est pourtant pas elle qui a dit au bourreau : "Tu montrera ma gueule au peuple, elle en vaut la peine !"_
_GF : 1/5 : Saint-Jean aurait d couter Oscar Wilde : Il ne faut jamais rien offrir  une femme qu'elle ne puisse porter le soir mme_ 

9: "Allez bb, il faut que tu tete ce matin sinon maman ne sera pas contente". Oui mais maman a les seins qui pointent encore et ca lui fait mal  bb... Bb fait la gueule !
_2E : 1/5 : Le jury aussi commence  faire la gueule ... a sent l'overdose, l ..._
_GF : 2/5 : Il ne faut pas que Bb se plaigne, il y a plus malheureux que lui... Notamment le petit dernier de Raquel Welch, le seul qui a t lev au biberon. (merci Woody Allen)_

10: Sur sa "magnifique" 205 tuning ultra powaaaa lol kikou, Brian (Cedric de son vrai prnom) a installer un protge soleil sur le devant de son pare-brise... Dommage pour lui, y'as pas de soleil... Brian boude...
_2E : 1/5 : Brian ! TG !!!_
_GF : 1/5 : O sont les ds en feutrine, et l'arbre magique !?_

----------


## Maxoo

Bon bah Joyeux Nol tout le monde  :;): 

Sinon, c'est moi ou je trouve que les note ne vont pas bien haut ?
On est si nul que a ??  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> oeuvre d'un cerveau malade


 ::mouarf::  

Je suis fin heureux d'apprendre que j'tais dot d'un tel organe ...

----------


## 2Eurocents

> Je suis fin heureux d'apprendre que j'tais dot d'un tel organe ...


Rassure-toi, ce n'est pas toi qui tait concern par cette mention ... mais celui qui t'a fait "disparatre".  :;):

----------


## Higestromm

H ben ! 3me place !!! La classe  :8-):  

Je vais me faire imprimer un TShirt "J'ai t 3me au concours de smiley dvp.com MOI et vous vous auriez dit quoi avec ca : <3+"

----------


## venegan

Arf, j'ai loup le podium et le top 5 pour 1 pts  ::cry::  . 
Flicitations au vainqueur  ::lahola::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Dernier  l'election de Mister DVP
Dernier au Smiley d'or 2006
Dernier a avoir une Wii sur mon propre post Wii

...

 ::traine::  

Par contre les commentaires de E2 et GF sont excellents ! Bravo les gars !

----------


## Maxoo

> Par contre les commentaires de E2 et GF sont excellents ! Bravo les gars !


Pas E2, 2E !!!

dsol  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Pas E2, 2E !!!
> 
> dsol


 ::sm::   ::triste::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

C'est mme pas E2 ni 2E mais 0.02 !!!

----------


## lper

> Dernier  l'election de Mister DVP
> Dernier au Smiley d'or 2006
> Dernier a avoir une Wii sur mon propre post Wii
> 
> ...
> 
>  
> 
> Par contre les commentaires de E2 et GF sont excellents ! Bravo les gars !


T'inquite, c'est purement objectif tout a... ::calin::  oups subjectif... ::aie::  


Soyez cool avec lui, surtout dans cette priode de fin d'anne ou le taux de suicide est particulirement lev... ::?:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Soyez cool avec lui, surtout dans cette priode de fin d'anne ou le taux de suicide est particulirement lev...


Oui soyez cool et envoyez moi une Wii !  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Pouic

> H ben ! 3me place !!! La classe


Moi aussi ! Moi aussi !
Hh  ::D: 
 :8-):

----------


## xavlours

::lun::   ::rire::   ::wow::   ::yaisse:: 

 ::mrgreen::  Ca c'est cool, a fait plaisir !!!  ::mrgreen:: 
 ::yaisse1::   ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse3::   ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse1::

----------


## GrandFather

> Ca c'est cool, a fait plaisir !!!


Te rjouis pas trop, a veut dire que c'est toi et ton dauphin qui organisez le prochain concours...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## 2Eurocents

> Ca c'est cool, a fait plaisir !!!


Flicitations, et bel avatar  :;): 

Alors, a valait le coup d'attendre, non ?

----------


## fred777888999

J'avoue que je suis sur le c.. d'etre le dauphin organisateur de l'edition suivante  :8O:  , mais accepte l'honneur avec bcp de plaisir  ::mouarf::

----------


## xavlours

> J'avoue que je suis sur le c.. d'etre le dauphin organisateur de l'edition suivante  , mais accepte l'honneur avec bcp de plaisir


Ca je vais pas l'oublier ...  ::aie:: 

Bon plus srieusement, a va tre dur de prendre votre relve, vous avez fait du super boulot. Mais bon, a peut tre bien marrant  ::mrgreen:: . On verra a l'an prochain !

Et si on s'y prend assez tt, on peut exploser le record du concours le plus long du forum !!

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Et si on s'y prend assez tt, on peut exploser le record du concours le plus long du forum !!


Ah a non... y en a dj eu un... et un de trop  mon sens...

----------


## GrandFather

> Bon plus srieusement, a va tre dur de prendre votre relve, vous avez fait du super boulot. Mais bon, a peut tre bien marrant . On verra a l'an prochain !


Pour vous faciliter la vie, j'ai  votre disposition un petit kit  base de XML/XSLT qui se charge des calculs, du classement et de la mise en forme des rsultats. Mais le plus long reste la rdaction des commentaires (drles, autant que faire se peut) ; sur ce concours, 2Eurocents et moi-mme en avons rdig plus de 300...  ::):

----------


## BrItneY

Je dbarque aprs une longue abscense pour voir les rsultats  ::roll::  
Ca s'est vraiment pas jou  grand chose, mais bon, c'est bien rigolo... ::P:  
Merci aux organisateurs, pour leur temps pass sur ces 300 commentaires et aux participants pour leur bonne dose d'humour  :;):  

biZ

----------

